# Angeln im Frühjahr am Mossö



## TeddyT (1. Dezember 2007)

#cHallo, ich habe einen interssanten Beitrag über das Angeln im dänischen Mossö im Anglerboard gefunden, dieser zeigt das Angeln im Sommer, wir wollen jedoch Ende April schon auf den See.
Hat jemand in dieser Zeit  schon auf dem See geangelt oder hat noch jemand Hinweise für die Angellei auf dem See. Ich wäre für Hinweise sehr dankbar.:vik:

Gruß TeddyT#h


----------



## Havoerred (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Frühjahr am Mossö*

Hallo Teddy,

ich war noch nicht am Mossö zum angeln, aber Ende April solltet Ihr die Schonzeiten für Hecht und Zander beachten. Hecht vom 1.4.bis 30.04.

Gruß Havoerred


----------



## Dieter1952 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Frühjahr am Mossö*

_Auf die Schonzeiten für Hecht hat dich ja Havoerred hingewiesen. Wir haben in den Silkeborgseen immer besser im Frühjahr als im Herbst unsere Hechte gefangen#6_


----------



## TeddyT (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Frühjahr am Mossö*

Hallo, Danke für die Info`s, ich habe im Mossö mehr von Zandern und Seeforellen gelesen als von Hechten, gibt es in den Silkeborger Seen mehr Hechte oder Zander? Was ist mit größeren Barschen?
Gruß Teddy


----------



## Dieter1952 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Frühjahr am Mossö*

http://www.silkeborg-fiskeriforening.dk/

_Hallo TeddyT, habe mal einen Link eingestellt. _
_Wir haben sehr oft den Julsoe befischt. Hauptsächlich auf Hecht. Der See zählt zu den sehr guten Zandergewässern in Dänemark. Große Barschbestände hat der See mit Sicherheit. Wenn aber nichts lief haben wir auf Weissfisch geangelt. Ich kenne keine Seen, die so einen Weißfischbestand haben. Nicht nur Masse, sondern auch sehr hohes Stückgewicht._


----------



## TeddyT (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Frühjahr am Mossö*

Hallo Dieter, 
Danke für den Link, habe ihn gleich durchgeblättert, sehr gut.
Den Julsoe habe ich mir im Mai bei einer Wanderung auf den Himmelbjerg angesehen. Schon beim Gucken von oben ein sehr interessantes Gewässer. Aber eine Frage habe ich noch zum dänischen Angelschein, ich habe den Schein im Mai 07 gekauft, gilt er bis Mai 08 oder nur bis Dez.07.`
Gruß Teddy


----------



## Dieter1952 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Frühjahr am Mossö*

_TeddyT, ich glaube der Staatliche Angelschein 1 Jahr ab Ausstellungsdatum. Du kannst auch per Internet die Karte kaufen. Ich war vor 4 Jahren zum letzten Mal in Silkeborg._


----------



## forelli09 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Frühjahr am Mossö*

Hallo
Wir waren auch schon mal im April am Mosso bei Aalken,
ist ein sehr hartes Gewässer ohne Lot und Seekarte und ein gescheites Boot geht da nicht viel!


----------



## dorschunter (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Frühjahr am Mossö*

du musst die neuen vorschriften für den mossö beachten!der ist jezt in ganz privater hand.
fast über all ist das angeln verboten!


----------



## synodontis (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Frühjahr am Mossö*

So ein riesen Gewässer in privater Hand... wow
Hast du evtl. Infos oder einen Link, wo man sehen kann wo angeln noch erlaubt ist ?? Bin ende Mai dort und würde mich etwas ärgern wenn ich nicht angeln darf!

Hat jemand vielleicht ne Idee wo ich ne Gewässerkarte finden kann?

Gruß Syno


----------



## MefoProf (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Frühjahr am Mossö*

Hallo,

es gibt zwei öffentlich zugängliche Stellen am Mossee, an denen man ohne Tageskarte fischen darf (brauchst also nur den staatlichen Fischereischein, der bei dir ja noch bis Mai gültig ist ) Hier ne Karte von den beiden Plätzen:
http://www.sandarten.dk/viewpage.php?page_id=3

Ansonsten bleibt nur, sich auf dem Campingplatz einzuquartieren, da die Gäste des Platzes angelrecht geniessen.

guckst du hier:

http://www.campingferie.dk/link.asp?link=http://www.mossoe.dk


----------



## atzelupe (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Frühjahr am Mossö*

wir haben ein ferienhaus direkt am mosso see , ist leider ein badestrand aber in der beschreibung steht , dass wir angelrecht bis zur mitte des see`s haben.
natürlich haben wir KEIN boot und müssten dann vom ufer aus angeln

habt ihr evtl nen besseres ziel als den mosso ?
wir stellen uns nen haus am see vor wo man super fischen kann , wo ich mir aber nich jeden tag ne fischereikarte kaufen muss


----------



## mcpomm86 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln im Frühjahr am Mossö*

Hallo,

ist einer mal wieder vor Ort gewesen ? Ich würde gerne im Mai 2016 am Mossoe angeln.


----------



## combat81 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln im Frühjahr am Mossö*

Moin mcpomm86,

machst Du eine Zeitreise um dieses Jahr im Mai am Mossö zu angeln? 

Wir waren letztes Jahr in den Sommerferien 2 Wochen am Mossö, hatten ein Haus direkt am See mit eigenem Steg und Boot.

Im Sommer gehen Hechte und Barsche gut, Seeforelle eher im Frühling.

Gute Hechte (um die 80/90cm) und Barsche (um die 40cm) haben wir direkt an der Krautkante mit diversen Wobblern (Cranks, Minnows, Poppern...) zwischen 0 - 2 Meter Tiefe gefangen, die größeren Hechte lauern eher im Freiwasser und werden meistens beim Schleppangeln mit großen GuFi's gefangen.

Auf Seeforelle hast Du im Mai gute Chancen direkt an der Kante, da die Trouts dann dort entlangziehen und Beute machen.

Weißfisch ist auch genug im See, deisen fängst Du auch gut an der Krautkante.

Zander ist seit einigen Jahren sehr mau, da das Wasser des Sees mitlerweile extrem klar ist und der Hecht die Oberhand gewonnen hat.

Karpfen und Co. dürften auch im See sein, ist aber nicht mein Zielfisch, deswegen kann ich Dir diesbezüglich leider keine Tipps geben.

Auf jeden Fall solltest Du die Möglichkeit haben mit dem Boot auf den See zu kommen, Uferplätze zum Angeln sind extrem rar und wenn das Kraut erst mal da ist kommt man sowieso eigentlich nicht um ein Boot herum.

Mfg Matthias


----------



## mcpomm86 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln im Frühjahr am Mossö*

Hallo Matthias,

ja wir sind in den 90.er immer in den Ferien dort gewesen und haben auch immer sehr gut Barsch gefangen. Nächstes Jahr haben wir ebenfalls ein Haus gemietet und wollen ein Boot mitnehmen.

Wir haben sonst immer Gegenüber des Campingplatzes Hem Odde an der Kante oder von Hem Odde links um die Spitze geangelt.

Die Barsche fängst du auch mit den Wobblern ?

Gruß Steven


----------



## combat81 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln im Frühjahr am Mossö*

Moin,

jo, die Barsche haben wir auch mit Wobblern gefangen, die Kapitalen haben erwartungsgemäß auch größere Wobbler ab 10cm nicht gescheut.Gefischt haben wir mit Wobblern in vielen Variationen von 5cm - 15cm länge, ganz klar vorne lagen Exemplare mit gedeckten/natürlichen Farben.

Wir haben an der Krautkante auch keinen einzigen Barsch unter 30cm gefangen, was uns schon sehr erstaunt hat. Normalerweise bekommt man ja ziemlich viele kleine Barsche an den Haken bevor zwischendurch ein ordentliches Exemplar beißt, wir haben alleridngs nur Barsche ab 35cm gefangen, auch wenn es natüröich keine Massenfänge waren.

Zielfisch war bei uns Hecht und die Barsche waren dabei ein willkommener Beifang.


----------



## mcpomm86 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln im Frühjahr am Mossö*

Das klingt ja vielversprechend. Vielen Dank für den Tip, ich hoffe damit kann ich nächstes Jahr punkten.


----------

